# Another New Toy



## rake60 (Apr 15, 2011)

Totally unrelated, but accuracy is still the goal.

I received my new target pistol about an hour ago.
It's kind of pretty.







The .17 caliber makes for a tiny looking hole at the end of the muzzle.






I didn't know it came with light gathering sights.






I may have ordered a scope for nothing.
We won't mention that to the wife just yet...
 :hDe:

I don't really know just how much target use it will get. 
Target results are so unforgiving and permanent.

_*Soup cans at 100 yards!!!*_ 

Rick


----------



## robwilk (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice . What scope are you putting on.

Rob......


----------



## Foozer (Apr 15, 2011)

A few of the Toys

Top is a Rugar 44mag deerslayer model, A black powder job, think its 32 calliper, tis loud. The H & R Sportsman Model 999 22 cal and the ol' had since I was 10 or so a Winchester Model 67A with Lyman peep Sights. The single shot shorty still is a tin can knocker at 100 yards. As a kid with good eyes could put 5 in a dime at 50 ft, Lucky if I can see that far these days

Robert


----------



## robwilk (Apr 15, 2011)

some nice looking weapons there Robert unfortunately pistols are banned here in the UK and very tight laws on all rifles I have a Ruger myself the M77 22 a lovely rifle for close range . I have just got permission to buy a 17 hmr so that will be my next toy or a milling machine I cant decide. ;D


----------



## rake60 (Apr 15, 2011)

robwilk  said:
			
		

> Very nice . What scope are you putting on.
> 
> Rob......



The scope is an cheap as the pistol.






I don't spend a lot for my toys. 

Rick


----------



## Foozer (Apr 15, 2011)

robwilk  said:
			
		

> some nice looking weapons there Robert unfortunately pistols are banned here in the UK and very tight laws on all rifles I have a Ruger myself the M77 22 a lovely rifle for close range . I have just got permission to buy a 17 hmr so that will be my next toy or a milling machine I cant decide. ;D



I like Rugers, they just feel right. Have a 10-22 also along with a couple of oldies, one of your 303 British models, and a Kraig 30-40, both small cannons. Pop 10 to 20 rounds from them and its one sore shoulder.

Like the target pistol at the start of this thread, guess he'll tell us soon enough how much fun it is to knock down them there wild tin cans. I just wonder how he'll mount then to the wall of "The Man Cave"

Robert


----------



## rake60 (Apr 15, 2011)

robwilk  said:
			
		

> some nice looking weapons there Robert unfortunately pistols are banned here in the UK and very tight laws on all rifles I have a Ruger myself the M77 22 a lovely rifle for close range . I have just got permission to buy a 17 hmr so that will be my next toy or a milling machine I cant decide. ;D



Local laws are funny.

When my brother in law visited here from Canada he had a lot of fun with handguns.
They can't have them there either.

When I ordered this pistol, it's a "handgun" so I had to go and renew my expired, 
"License to Carry Concealed Weapons", permit to carry it legally to the range.

No problem there. Go to the local Sheriff's office, fill out the forms, give them $25 and 
your good for 5 years.

Pretty much, anyone who goes through those motions, gets the license.
The people who should NOT be carrying a concealed weapon are not going to go to a
Sheriff's office to fill out a form of have their face compared to the pictures on the wall.

The laws just complicate things for the law abiding.
They do nothing to deter the non law abiding.

Every home has guns here.
A handgun is not a defensive weapon.
It's a recreational toy or a criminal's tool.

I can say one thing.
This is redneck territory.
You don't read about violent break in crimes.
Everybody knows what they may face if they kick in a door.

It wouldn't be a handgun.
It would more likely be a 12 gauge shot gun and that could ruin
a would be attacker's whole day...

Rick


----------



## steamer (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Rick.....nothing like the cycling of a 12 gauge pump to get the rif rafs attention.

chuck -- chuck.......priceless!

Dave


----------



## Powder keg (Apr 15, 2011)

So what are the specs on it Rick? Who made it? I've been wanting a .17hmr for a while.


----------



## itowbig (Apr 15, 2011)

full auto 12 ga 18 rounds will do the trick very nicely .
i do love your toy there Rick very perdy indeed


----------



## robwilk (Apr 16, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Local laws are funny.
> 
> When my brother in law visited here from Canada he had a lot of fun with handguns.
> They can't have them there either.
> ...


I wish it was so easy here I have just done my renewal for my firearms certificate You fill the forms in which takes a couple of hours you need 4 pictures which need to be signed by a local official or civil servant then you have to have two people who have known you for 2 or more years fill in some more forms and send them off. Then you have to have proof you legally have enough land to use the rifle. You send all this off with a check for £50 then 2 months later after the police have checked there files about you checked with your doctor that you are not mad contacted your friends who filled the other forms for you contacted the official who signed your pictures. Then come out to interview you and check what security you have in the house oh and fill in more forms. Then you wait another 2-3months and a police man delivers it to your door.You have to do this every 5 years. :wall:

Yet gun crime is on the rise.
When pistols or hand guns were banned crimes involving them steadily increased not reduced but no one can legally own one.



			
				rake60  said:
			
		

> The laws just complicate things for the law abiding.
> They do nothing to deter the non law abiding.
> 
> Every home has guns here.
> ...



Here you cant go out in you back garden without locking your windows on a nice day and if you catch a burglar i think you have to make him a cup of tea and a biscuit because if not he gets away and you get arrested. :-\

Ok I will get off my box now . Rant over.

Rob......


----------



## steamer (Apr 16, 2011)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> full auto 12 ga 18 rounds will do the trick very nicely .
> i do love your toy there Rick very perdy indeed




I was thinking Winchester Model 97


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love to have one of those Rick...I have a range right here on my property that I shoot often on...Some seasons I will go through 6000 to 7000 rounds...
Luckily most of my neighbors shoot here also..so no one complains about the noise.
On the home defense....the shotgun is always ready to go for this...in addition I quite often am carrying concealed.
I train regularly, and I am confident if the situation ever happens that I need to use it, I will be effective. The response time for the law enforcement officials to arrive where I am is about 10 minutes....thats too long in an emergency, and a cop is too heavy for me to carry.
Unfortunately I don' think a lot of the people who carry practice much and could be more dangerous than the bad guy. I don't necessarily agree with our current laws for permits. I think a bi-yearly proof of competency should be mandatory I know this statement may not go over very well. 
Here is a older photo of my rangeits less than 20 yards from the cabin. The course of fire is from left to right.double tabs in each cardboard targetthe next two are fall back metal targets and then there are 4 6 round metal plates that fall off the stand when hit. On my better days I can clear this course in less than 15 secondswhich is slow by a lot of other shooters times. If I dont miss then 12 rounds will do the job.




This is the best group I can get with my XD9 with slow fire off hand at 10 yards.




I reload my own ammo and run all new load recipes through a crono first.









This is on my short list to add to my carry arsenal..

http://www.basspro.com/Para-Warthog-PXT-Single-Action-Pistol/product/10218118/-1179169


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2011)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> So what are the specs on it Rick? Who made it? I've been wanting a .17hmr for a while.



Here a couple links to the manufactures site:

http://www.crickett.com/crickett_hunterpistol.php

http://chipmunkrifles.com/index.php?cPath=33

I got mine for less than $200 through a local gun shop.

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2011)

Foozer

Your "black powder job" looks a lot like a Philadelphia Derringer.
Did you buy that assembled or as a kit?

In 1976 I bought a CVA Arms Philadelphia Derringer kit.
I spent a month finishing the stock, bluing the metal, heating and bending
the hammer to align with nipple. 

It turned out great! 
I couldn't hit the side of a barn if I were locked inside with it, but it was 
fun to shoot.

I've since sold it. 
Now I want it back! :wall: 

Rick


----------



## Foozer (Apr 16, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Foozer
> 
> Your "black powder job" looks a lot like a Philadelphia Derringer.
> Did you buy that assembled or as a kit?
> ...



Was a kit, found the box. Has the 1776-1976 sticker on it so it was a bicentennial issued item. Had it for years afore I put it together and yep! took a bit to get the hammer to align with the nipple. 41 cal, cant hit the side of a barn more than 20 feet away. This one I actually carry on occasion, kinda fun to try and hit the cans from 10 paces.

Robert


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Uh Oh*...

Those kits are still available.

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?products_id=872

I think I'll take my loving, very understanding and supportive wife out for
dinner tomorrow. 

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Apr 25, 2011)

I finally got my new target pistol back from the gun shop today with the 
scope mounted and bore sighted.






As soon as it dries up enough to clean up the lawn, mow the grass, rake the lawn,
clean up the garage, cut some dead limbs out of the maple tree, put in the air conditioners......

Maybe _someday_ I'll get to shoot it once.  :

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 25, 2011)

rick that pistol reminds me of says of yore . I was in the USAF range officer school. we took a field trip to see Ace Hindman an old Texas gun smith. he had the rep of building pistols that would group 1" @100 yards. so those golf balls that do not cooperate you take teach a lesson . if they elude the target pistol whack them with a driver you can get your aggression out one way or another. 
Tin


----------



## Wrist Pin (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Guys
Rick, your gonna love the .17 cal.
I have a CZ, 5 shot, bolt action rifle in .17 cal. It is a real tack driver at 100 yards.
The round exits the muzzle at 2500 fps and stays flat with very little drop. As a varmint rifle it is the nads! 
I had 3 woodchucks in the backyard last spring. My backyard is not big but woods are behind it. I shot from the open bathroom window and dropped two of them before the third took off. Examining the carcasses, I could find no entry wound and certainly no exit wound. The beauty of the .17 HMR is it packs a wallop and drops its energy quickly.
Just what you need for backyard pests.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have seen videos of golf balls bounced by a .17 HMR rife at 150 yards.
I doubt a pistol will do that, but I'll have to try it.

So far this year I like golf balls.
2 weeks ago we had a 40 hour break in the rain.
My cousin and I hit the links for a quick 9 holes.
I actually birdied the very first hole to start my season!

At least I've had *ONE* good hole for the year. 

Rick


----------

